# Leopard gecko gender in pet stores?



## ZephAmp (May 26, 2010)

My friends and I saw some absolutely striking baby leopard geckos at a Petsmart, but we were a little hesitant about buying more than one because we weren't sure of what genders they were (they were from two different clutches; we knew that.) Does anyone know if commercial reptile sellers inc their leos for male, female, or mix? I thought female, because otherwise stores would have males fighting all the time and possibly killing each other, which would decrease their overall profit... 
Any ideas?


----------



## Matt K (May 26, 2010)

At Petsmart and PetCo you will find both males and females in the same cage, and often of various ages.  They buy most of thier leos from major gecko breeders that sell off thier 'junk' (het for recessive traits, mixed morphs, etc.) in bulk and even toss thier lesser quality individuals into bulk-breed bins for that purpose.

All you have to do is get one out and look at its vent to i.d. the sex, unless they are really small.

On the other hand, if you want a known sex and known genetics leopard gecko, all you have to do is PM me.... I have some surplus at times.


----------



## ZephAmp (May 26, 2010)

The one my friend got is a newborn, so thankfully I know it's not an overused breeder. lol
I was just wondering since it would not have been good to put two males together that will eventually mature into little monsters. lol


----------



## JC (May 26, 2010)

Matt K said:


> At Petsmart and PetCo you will find both males and females in the same cage, and often of various ages.  They buy most of thier leos from major gecko breeders that sell off thier 'junk' (het for recessive traits, mixed morphs, etc.) in bulk and even toss thier lesser quality individuals into bulk-breed bins for that purpose.



Hehe. Selling het recessive albino leos as 'junk' when back in the day Ron Tremper gave them their nice hefty price-tags. Sad but true, I agree with Matt though.


----------



## Moosemama (Nov 13, 2019)

Is this still available


----------

